

Ask HN: Moving to the Bay area from SoCal - AlphaEvolve

I am in the process of moving to the Bay area from SoCal (Irvine). My situation is "special" as I will be living on savings for the next 6-12 months to focus on my ventures. My moving date is set to June 1.<p>I do not have a job secured there (that's not why I am moving). I just need your advices on locations, apartments, and any other resources you could recommend me.<p>Thank you in advance for all your help!
======
code
For apartments or housing, look on PadMapper. If you like city living and the
likes of it, and those things are important to you, stick with San Francisco.
If you don't care, don't drink, don't do any of those things, startup life is
better in the Valley but that's about all there is in the Valley (personal
opinion of course). I live in the Valley (disclaimer).

That said, if you choose San Francisco, the city is small enough so that it
doesn't matter where you are but if you want to be as close to the startup
scene as possible, SOMA (district) is probably your best bet. If you want
convenience, Richmond is close to a lot of food places that you can walk to on
foot.

If you opt for the valley route, being as close as possible to University Ave
in Palo Alto is probably what you're after.

